# Job search on Blue Card



## tarun3kumar

Hi all,

I am receiving conflicting information about job search when one is on Blue card. 
Having lost job while being on blue card, does one have 3 or 6 months to search new job?

Since job seeker visa allows 6 months to search job, should I assume that being blue card and having lost job one would be eligible to search job for 6 months?

Thanks
Tarun K


----------



## liju84

Yes you can search for 6 months!!


----------



## tarun3kumar

thanks for your response, do you have link to any resource to validate this information?


----------



## liju84

Apologies ..it looks like depends on case by case...

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - EU Blue Card

"What happens if I lose my job?
In accordance with section 82 subs. 6 of the German Residence Act, persons who are resident are obliged to notify the competent immigration authority of the loss of their job where employment is subject to approval by the immigration authority. The foreigner in question initially still holds a valid residence title, but the immigration authority may stipulate a subsequent time limitation at its discretion. This time limitation may however take account of the possibility to seek employment, particularly if entitlements to unemployment benefit 1 (“ALG I”) have arisen as a result of contributions that have been made."


----------



## tarun3kumar

thanks for your response


----------



## Xircal

tarun3kumar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am receiving conflicting information about job search when one is on Blue card.
> Having lost job while being on blue card, does one have 3 or 6 months to search new job?
> 
> Since job seeker visa allows 6 months to search job, should I assume that being blue card and having lost job one would be eligible to search job for 6 months?
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun K


Hi, 

If you're not having any luck in Germany and would like to consider the Netherlands as an alternative country, have a look at this site which is a Dutch government initiative to attract highly skilled workers: Highly skilled migrants | I amsterdam


----------

